# Snapping at kids



## DexterReggie (Aug 14, 2012)

We have two vizslas - 3 yr old and 1.5 yr old. 
When we got the second vizsla, Dexter, the older one, grew up really fast! He seems more like an old man dog now, but that may just be in comparison to the younger one, Reggie, who is still as nutty as ever.
In any event, Reggie is fantastic with kids, but now Dexter gets growly if a child is petting him when he's lying down, even if I'm right there beside him petting him as well. He's also snapped at a child who was running around the room (not touching him) - I wasn't there to witness it but was told after the fact.
Any advice on getting him used to children? We have none of our own yet, but intend to soon.
Any advice would be great!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Our vizsla Flynn has snapped at kids sometimes looks at them like they're pray when they're running. Unfortunately, I have no good advice for getting him used to them. We've chosen to go the avoidance route instead and just don't let him interact with kids. it's too risky for us anyway. We did take him to a behaviorist who observed Flynn's behavior around a child (his own child) and he said Flynn is afraid/uncertain around kids. We're expecting our first child in a few months and I'm hoping if he gets to know it from infancy it will be easier for him. But as far as my nieces and nephews and friend's kids go, they can play with Luna but not Flynn.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/raina-and-jada-super-dog-training.html

"Buy" some llocal kids to help "train" Reggie and Dexter. Girls are best IMO around 7 to 11.

My female Chloe was like Dexter and it took months of work to get her better. I HAD to because I knew I had grand children coming over. Now she is fine around kids. Not crazy about them but tolerates them. That's all I wanted.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/07/fear-of-toddlers-overcome.html

RBD


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I had a bit of an advantage here as I was a first grade teacher for 10 years when we got Pippa...

I paid our dog walker to bring Pippa to my classroom every month or so (starting when she was 20 weeks old). I had the kids pet her while I "clicked" (with a clicker) and gave her cheese. She was on a leash and I was right there, so I felt pretty confident that I could handle any situation that arose. We eventually moved to the kids giving her cheese, while she was in a sit. In the month between her visits, I invited lots of friends over (who liked dogs) with kids and had them treat (give lots of treats) Pippa liberally. She began to associate kids with treats (which was a good thing, on our end). I have a bunch of friends who have babies, kids, etc. and Pippa has been around them without incident (she is an avid foot/toe licker with children, but that's okay with me for the most part...) Pippa does tend to differentiate who she likes better than others, but she does not snap EVER at kids. In fact, she seems to love *VictoriaW*'s kids when we see her


----------



## DexterReggie (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of the great advice!
I have many nieces and nephews, so I'll have to keep working with them. Dexter is usually good, but it seems like he has a limit of how much he will tolerate. And then when he is tired, he just doesn't seem to put up with anything.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think the key is to set your dogs up for success. Make sure they have rested, then exercised, before your nieces and nephews "work" with them. I find Pippa does great if we do a 30 minute off-leash hike and then have kids work with her. For example, this afternoon I ran her out in the fields for 30 minutes, then met up with my friend and her two kids (and their dog) for another 30 minute romp. Pippa was checking in with my friend's kids (we gave them treats to give to the dogs and they practiced calling them back from playtime) as much as she was checking in with me. Then, we went home to a kid-free house for her to rest, eat, and rejuvenate


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I was under the impression that dogs recognize babies and are gentle around them until some memorable negative experience ruins the trust. Then it's months of therapy for the dog. 
I have never let my dog interact with kids unsupervised. I think kids need more supervising than the dog does.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Pippa's mom, what an incredible opportunity for you, Pippa and your students!

Datacan, I'm hoping that is the case re: babies.

BTW, when I say I don't let Flynn interact with kids, I mean off-leash. I do let my nieces and nephews join us for on-leash walks and I do take Flynn to the occasional BBQ where there are kids, but I keep him on a leash. A lot of the time the problem comes from the kids not respecting the dogs personal space, which is why I don't let them too close. Plus, it's hard to expect a kid to understand "personal space".

He was fine with kids when he was a puppy. His issues developed when he got a little older. Maybe around 3?

We were at a BBQ once and a friend was petting Flynn and giving him lots of attention. When that friend's toddler waddled over to his daddy, Flynn didn't like the competition and he "air-nipped" near the child's face - presumably because they were about the same height so the face was the closest thing. There was no contact, but it scared me. My husband has a best friend who's basset hound bit their 2 year old in the face and drew blood and then they had to get rid of him. I don't know all the circumstances of that incident but I will never again allow Flynn to be in a situation where this could happen because I don't want to lose him.

I'm sure we could do some work with him and he'd be better but unlike RBD, there are no local kids nearby for sale to train my dog


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Some things we can do is handle our dogs a lot. 
Kids faces a lot closer to the dog and that may be uncomfortable.

Maybe we can desensitize the dog by handling a lot, holding close, interrupting them constantly and holding, stroking them, massaging them, using them as a pillow... Everything a kid would do.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

FLM, I have a few kids I'd be more than happy to sell you. ;-)


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hercules has become very popular with all the kids in our street. So much so they are always knocking our door asking if 'Hercules can play!' They chase him around the local field with his ball. 

I think it's a bit sad though that nowadays loads of kids are scared of dogs. I think it's really important parents teach their kids how to behave around dogs. If kids start screaming around dogs, it is going to wind the dog up and they may jump up thinking it is a game. 

I was walking H on his lead the other day when came across a girl of about 8 with her mum. She immediately started screaming. H started wagging his tail and doing his 'puppy dance' in response as he thought it was a game, at which point the girl's mum yelled at me to 'keep my dog under control.'

I will add H was a good distance from the girl, on his lead, and before she started screaming he was walking quite calmly. by yelling at me all the mum is doing is reinforcing her daughter's fear of dogs.

I agree with datacan, the kids need supervised more than the dogs sometimes!!


----------

